# windows pub-datei



## campasa (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

mein Problem: Ich habe eine Datei, die in Publisher (Windows XP) gemacht wurde, die also die Endung pub hat. Ich habe auf meinem PC dieses Programm nicht. Versuche es mit Powerpoint oder anderen Windows-Office-Programmen zu öffnen, schlugen fehl. 
Welches Programm kann diese Datei noch lesen? Oder habt Ihr eine Lösung, wie ich diese Datei ohne Publisher in ein gängigeres Format konvertieren kann?

Tausend Dank für die Hilfe, auch wenn Ihr keine Lösung parat habt!!
 


Gruss

Campasa


----------

